# 1. Schritte



## cyrix (28 Juli 2010)

Hi, 

ich fange demnächst mit meiner Bachelor-Thesis bei einem größeren Unternehmen an und soll eine Steuerung modernisieren! (Schütze auf S7). Jetzt habe ich knapp 70 Seiten Schaltplan und ne Anleitung für die Maschine bekommen ... aber mir stellt sich die Frage: "Womit fange ich am besten an?"

Ich meine, ich weiß, ich könnt mir beides sofort vornehmen, aber ist das Sinnvoll? Was sagt euch eure Erfahrung? ...


mfg

Cyrix


----------



## vierlagig (28 Juli 2010)

anleitung - erstmal verstehen, was die anlage macht oder nicht macht und warum.


----------



## nop2 (28 Juli 2010)

Hallo NG,

ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation wie cyrix. Macht es in diesem Fall Sinn, den Schaltplan der Schützsteuerung einfach ein zu eins in KOP umzusetzen? Was sagt Ihr?

lG nop2


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Juli 2010)

Nein ...
das macht in meinen Augen gar keinen Sinn. Wenn du den Schaltplan, so wie er ist, übernimmst´und ihn nicht verstehst dann wirst du es im Programm dann erst recht nicht verstehen.

Also genau wie 4L schon schreibt :
Die Maschine verstehen, einen Ablauf(-plan / Schrittkette) erstellen und entsprechend das Programm umsetzen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juli 2010)

nop2 schrieb:


> Hallo NG,
> 
> ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation wie cyrix. Macht es in diesem Fall Sinn, den Schaltplan der Schützsteuerung einfach ein zu eins in KOP umzusetzen? Was sagt Ihr?
> 
> lG nop2


 
Zudem funktioniert das nur bei sehr einfachen Vorrichtungen. Eine Schützsteuerung arbeitet nun mal "etwas" anders als eine SPS (Prozessabbild, Zyklus und solche "Kleinigkeiten").
Ich schau mir bei solchen Aufgaben nur im Schaltplan an, was an Sensoren, Aktoren und Sicherheitstechnik vorhanden ist. Dann schau ich mir den Ablauf an der Anlage an und setz es eben in ein SPS-Programm um.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Günni1977 (28 Juli 2010)

cyrix schrieb:


> und soll eine Steuerung modernisieren! (Schütze auf S7).



hi, wenn du eine bestehende Anlage modernisieren sollst, ist es auch immer gut mit dem Betreiber bzw. Bediener zu reden. die können dir Abläufe, Einstellungen usw. meist gut erklären. auch wenn sie nur sagen "ich drücke diesen knopf und dann passiert das..."
ist manchmal hilfreicher als seitenweise Pläne zu durchsuchen nach bestimmten Funktionen...


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (28 Juli 2010)

Mußt du/ihr den neuen Schaltschrank auch selber planen?? 


Bei uns läuft das folgendermaßen ab:

- Ablauf und Funktionsweise der Anlage verstehen
- während dessen mit dem Bediener und eventuell Verantwortlichen reden
- Schaltschrank planen
- Schaltschrank bauen
- Programmieren und besonders bei der Visu ab und zu mal bei den Bedienern nachfragen bzw. vorführen
- Schaltschrank testen (mit Bediener und Vorgesetztem)
- Umbauen
- ca. 2 Tage warten, bis die Ersten meckern, das der 40 Jahre alte Schaltschrank besser war.. 


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Paule (28 Juli 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> - ca. 2 Tage warten, bis die Ersten meckern, das der 40 Jahre alte Schaltschrank besser war..


Klasse! *ROFL*


----------



## Rudi (29 Juli 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> - ca. 2 Tage warten, bis die Ersten meckern, das der 40 Jahre alte Schaltschrank besser war..
> gruß
> MeisterLampe81



Und dann noch mal 1 Monat warten bis alle zugeben jetzt ist doch alles (vieles) besser


----------



## cyrix (29 Juli 2010)

jep, ich muss den Schrank auch selbst planen! Das ist der eigentliche Grund, das ich schon VOR meinem Praktikum mir das Zeug angucken wollte! ... Mein Gedanke war eigentlich: "Ich komm hin, hab schon alles fertig und die Anpassung mach ich mit den Bediehnern!" ...

aber da das mit der Unterhaltung fehlt (an was ich zugegebener maßen auch nicht gedacht hab) werd ich wohl den Gedanken vergessen können ...

Und zum Thema: "In KOP übertragen" ... ich hab 60 Seiten Schaltplan ... und daher ... "ähm ... nein!"

Ich danke aber auf jeden für die Tipps, die ich hier bekomme! ...


----------



## mariob (1 August 2010)

*Frage Interessehalber*

Hallo,
nur mal so, was war das für eine Anlage / Maschine?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MasterOhh (1 August 2010)

Also ich würde auch erstmal den gesamten Arbeitsprozess der Maschine in ein Zustandsdiagramm/graph übertragen.
Bringt mindestens 3 Vorteile:

1. während man so ein Diagramm erstellt lernt man zwangsläufig wie die Maschine funktioniert
2. Man bekommt eine sehr gute Übersicht in der man sich 10 mal schneller zurechtfindet als in einem Schaltplan (der ja nur die Verdrahtung darstellt, aber nicht die einzelnen Schaltzustände)
3. Aus einem Zustandsdiagramm kann man eigentlich schon fast den Programmcode ableiten (oder man überträgt das Diagramm als Schrittkette in S7 Graph)
(4. gibt schon ordentlich Stoff für die Bachelor Thesis)


----------



## nade (1 August 2010)

Ja. Also die Vorgehensweise, erst Anlage kennen lernen und in eine Funktionsbeschreibung übersetzten (können), das ist auch die Vorgehensweise, die mir so geläufig ist/gemacht wurde.
Weil wer sagt, dass der Schaltplan noch mit der 40 Jahre alten Anlage überein stimmt?
Wer sagt, dass nicht das ein oder andere Schütz außer gefecht gesetzt wurde, weil unnötig?
Wer sagt, dass da nicht der ein oder andere "Sensor" deaktiviert wurde, weil er für die Sicherheit und den Ablauf nicht wirklich gebraucht wurde?

Also Funktion der Anlage verinnerlichen und es in Worten am besten festhalten, marke:

Wenn S1 & S2 & nicht S6...... dann K1/Q1... dann.... und dann nicht oder......

Denke mir zwar auch das es für eine Anlage der größenordnung etwas unübersichtlich werden kann, aber da gibts ja noch die Möglichkeit dies in mehrere Teilbereiche zu Untergliedern.


----------



## cyrix (1 August 2010)

Hi, versteh das bitte nicht als Eitelkeit oder Angeberei, aber ich habe einen Vertrag unterschrieben, der mir so ziemlich alles verbietet zu veröffentlichen (u.a. den Namen der Firma), daher nimm mir das bitte nicht übel wenn ich noch nicht mit der Sprache rausrücke was ich genau
Machen soll! Ich muss da erst mein Betreuer fragen ...


----------



## bike (1 August 2010)

cyrix schrieb:


> Hi, versteh das bitte nicht als Eitelkeit oder Angeberei, aber ich habe einen Vertrag unterschrieben, der mir so ziemlich alles verbietet zu veröffentlichen (u.a. den Namen der Firma), daher nimm mir das bitte nicht übel wenn ich noch nicht mit der Sprache rausrücke was ich genau
> Machen soll! Ich muss da erst mein Betreuer fragen ...



Wie soll geholfen werden ohne konkrete Fragen und genauere Angaben? 
 Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.

bike


P.S: Ich denke niemand kann aus Codeschnipsel erkennen wie geheim du was arbeitest. Außerdem haben viele hier das schon wieder vergessen, was du nicht kannst.

P.P.S.: Nix für ungut


----------



## cyrix (1 August 2010)

Du hast voll und ganz recht! Allerdings bezog sich meine Aussage auch mehr auf das Projekt, bzw. den Namen der Firma! 

Mit den Code-schnippseln ... da stimm ich die voll und ganz zu! aber nach denen hat ja auch noch keiner gefragt!

Wär bloß doof, wenn die irgendwann nach meinem Projekt googeln und feststellen das ich Vertragsbrüchig geworden bin!


Will da ja noch was werden!


----------



## TommyG (1 August 2010)

Sagt mal Loitz,

mach es Sinn, da auch intern ein Pflichten Lasten Heft zu erstellen? Ich denke in Worte gekleidet und evtl mal an einem runden Tisch noch Verbesserungen zu definieren 'festigt deine Position' noch mehr, als das Umsetzen der alten Anlage in KOP oder so...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## bike (2 August 2010)

TommyG schrieb:


> Sagt mal Loitz,
> 
> mach es Sinn, da auch intern ein Pflichten Lasten Heft zu erstellen? Ich denke in Worte gekleidet und evtl mal an einem runden Tisch noch Verbesserungen zu definieren 'festigt deine Position' noch mehr, als das Umsetzen der alten Anlage in KOP oder so...
> 
> Greetz, Tom



Ohne ein Lastenheft anzufangen ist kein guter Weg.  
Wenn mir so ein Projekt unterkommt, nehme ich zunächst die vorhandenen Unterlagen und schau mir die Maschine, wenn möglich, in Aktion an.
Dann schau ich mir, falls vorhanden Maschinenbücher an.(Service und Störungen)
Service und Meldesystem überdenken und erarbeiten.
Dann gibt es die Frage: Gibt es Programmiervorschriften? Welche Hard- und Software sind schon im Einsatz? 
Sicherheitskonzept: Wie schaut die Sicherheit jetzt aus, wie soll das Ziel sein?

Wenn dies durch ist, das erlangte Wissen in einem Lastenheft festhalten und dies mit den Verantwortlichen / Bedienern besprechen.


Der erste Schritt zum Programm ist die Anlage in einzelne Teile zu strukturieren, welche Teile können unabhängig programmiert und später getestet werden.
Wiederholen sich Funktionen?
Nach Möglichkeit so zu schreiben, dass mit einem zusätzlichen Testbaustein die Funktionen simuliert werden können (macht das Leben leichter und bringt extra Leben).

Viel Erfolg

bike


----------



## cyrix (2 August 2010)

Das mit den "Standard-Bausteinen", die sich immer Wiederholen kann ich bestätigen ... darauf hat zumindest unser Dozent viel Wert gelegt! ... Unser Primärauftrag in jedem Labor bestand darin, solche Bausteine zu erstellen und gegen zu testen ...


----------



## Mordor_FRI (13 August 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Mußt du/ihr den neuen Schaltschrank auch selber planen??
> 
> - ca. 2 Tage warten, bis die Ersten meckern, das der 40 Jahre alte Schaltschrank besser war..
> 
> ...



Das beste was ich mal hatte war die Aussage vom Bediener 

"Das grün war vorher aber dunkler"
(Es war auch ein neues Panel verbaut worden)


----------

